# Hesston 6665 swather head



## Caseymckaykraft (Jul 2, 2013)

We baught a hesston 6550 with a 6665 head on it that had been converted from a dual sickle to a Single Sickle. We cannot keep the the wheel bearing housing that drives the skeleton arm welded down to the head. We have welded it several Times but it keeps breaking loose. Anyone have any ideas why?


----------



## NMfarmin (Jul 6, 2021)

Hey all. New to farming and new to the forum. I am reviving this old thread because I am the proud new owner of a 6665. Long story short, I took it out for our first cut with it and after about an acre I broke the head off the sickle and wallowed out the sway arm where the ball socket mounts on the right side. While putting it all back together I read the OM and it very clearly states "Sections are riveted to...bottom side of the right sickle bar." Mine were on the top. So my brilliant idea was to take the bar apart and flip everything over so it was per the book. after reassembly I promptly destroyed the knife because it contacted the left side and bound. I have gathered parts and pieces to build a new sickle but now I am unsure of how it really goes back together. Does the knife back on top or bottom really matter? Does anyone have a functional 6665 that they can post me some pictures of their right sickle configuration?

Thanks in advance!


----------

